
The Verge Says YouTube Reaction Videos Aren’t Fair Use, Sparking Backlash - _bxg1
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/02/the-verge-briefly-censored-youtubers-who-mocked-its-bad-pc-building-advice/
======
levythe
Playing a video and talking over it is not fair use. Too bad for The Verge,
that's not what was done.

